# Sparky Malarky is our newest EO moderator



## mkellogg

I am pleased to announce that Sparky Malarky has joined the moderation team in the English Only forum. 

Sparky, glad to have you working with us!


----------



## amikama

Good luck, Sparky!


----------



## Hector9

Good news.

Welcome!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Welcome to the team, Sparky!


----------



## velisarius

That's excellent news.
Best wishes.


----------



## Gemmenita

Congrats, Sparky!
Good luck!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Welcome


----------



## Loob

Excellent news - all the best, Sparky!


----------



## Sowka

Welcome to the team, Sparky!


----------



## JamesM

Ta-da!  Welcome to the team.


----------



## Barque

Good to hear that, Sparky!


----------



## Hermione Golightly

I'll be good!


----------



## Cagey

We are very pleased you have agreed to join us, Sparky.


----------



## panjandrum

Many cheers, Sparky.  Delighted you've joined the team.


----------



## ewie

Power to your elbow, Sparky

(Sorry I'm late: I hardly ever come to this forum.)


----------

